# Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst zu meiner Person.

Ich bin 75er Baujahr und würde mich selber als einen "Frischling" in Sachen Teich bezeichnen und bin zum Teich gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind.

Wir (damals noch Freundin, jetzt Frau) haben ein Haus mit vorhandenem Teich gekauft.
Zu zweit war alles OK aber für Nachwuchs kein Platz.
Im Zuge des notwendigen Umbaus (Aufstockung, Anbau) wurde der Teich zweckentfremdet und mehrfach komplett leergepumpt.

Da der Teich dummerweise komplett betoniert ist, wollten wir den eigentlicht sofort mit wegmachen, als wir noch mit dem Bagger dran kamen.

Unser netter Nachbar hat uns aber zum Glück darauf hingewiesen, dass der Teich die Festigkeit eines Bunkers haben müsste, da der Vorbesitzer da alles an Resteisen vom Bau reingeworfen hat was noch übrig war.
Muss demnach jede Menge gewesen sein. 

Also blieb er und war mehrere Jahre nur eine reine unansehnliche Algenbrühe.

Da jetzt das Haus soweit fertig ist (fertig ist man ja bei so was nie ;-) ) war dieses Jahr das Ziel, den mal wieder was herzurichten.

Also Wasser raus und schrubben.

Die ersten Pflanzen wurden mir dann glücklicherweise von der Verwandtschaft angeboten.
Bis auf die Seerose habe ich aber keinen Plan was das alles ist.

Na ja... jetzt kam die spannende Frage, wie viel Wasser passt da eigentlich rein.
Also Zählerstand ablesen und Wasser marsch. 
Zum Glück habe ich einen extra Wasserzähler für den Garten, so entfallen die Abwassergebühren.

Laut Zähleruhr sind es 3,8 m³ Wasser.

Auf Empfehlung von Verwandten habe ich mir eine Schwarze Flunder von Osaga gekauft (glaube 4500) und mir einen Teichfilter selber gebaut. Anleitungen hierfür gibt es ja genug.
 Meiner ist momentan ein 300 l Fass. 
Mittig befinden sich waagerecht 2 Reihen grobe Filtermatten und da drüber senkrecht mittlere Filtermatten.

Gepumpt wird durch einen 1,5 '' Spiralschlauch in die Tonne und per Überlauf kommt das Wasser durch 2 '' HT Rohr zurück in den Teich.

So aufgebaut läuft die Anlage jetzt seit dem 24.7.12.

Die Teichform entspricht ungefähr einer 8 und ist 6x4 m groß. Die Tiefste Stelle ist in dem m² großen Loch bei der Seerose mit ca. 1,30 m.

Habe letzte Woche noch dreimal __ Hornblatt und 2 mal "Unterwasserrasen" (weiß schon nicht mehr wie das genau heißt) gekauft.

Die Anfangs stark vorhandenen Algen und das grün schimmernde Wasser sind zurückgegangen. Die Algen aber immer noch da und werden alle 1-2 Tage abgefischt. Die halten sich aber mittlerweile in Grenzen.

Ja so sieht der aktuelle Stand der Dinge aus.

Jetzt stelle ich mir noch folgende Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich den unschönen Bereich von Übergang Wasseroberfläche zum Rand verschönern?
2. Sollte bzw. kann ich bei der Größe einen Bachlauf betreiben?
3. Sollte eher ein Filtergraben errichtet werden, der dann als Wasserfall wieder in den Teich mündet.
4. Muss in die Filtertonne ein Sprudelstein installiert werden?!?!?
5. Mein Sohn will unbedingt Fische in dem Teich haben. Ist das ratsam bei der Größe und welche würden sich dafür eignen?

Über Antworten/Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Soweit jetzt erst Mal.

Bis demnächst

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Noch ein Nachtrag.

Ich stelle mir einen möglichst naturnahen Teich vor und keinen Designerteich mit geraden Formen und Linien.

Hat noch einer eine Idee, wie ich den Kindersicher mache?!?!?

Als erstes habe ich zwischen Rasen und Teich, Bodendeckerrosen gepflanzt, die meine Kleine schon etwas einbremst.

Und, bevor jetzt einer den Zeigefinger hebt, meine Kinder (2 und 6) sind nie (!!!) alleine im Garten.

Ich denke da auch eher an fremde Kinder, die sich mal auf unser Grundstück verirren könnten, wenn wir nicht da sind.


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo, wir haben um unseren alten teich einen zaun gezogen, ich habe auch schon mal bei anderen teichen so ein Baugitter gesehen. weißt du was ich mit baustahlgitter meine? die haben das gitter einfach über den teich gelegt. ob das wirklich sicher ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, sah auch nicht so dolle aus, aber wer weis schon was anderen gefällt. ich glaube die einzige sichere art einen teich zu sichern ist, zaun rum.
so was hast du noch mal gefragt??? ach ja Teichrand.. ich habe es nicht so gut gesehen aber kannst du nicht einfach das wasserniveau erhöhen? denke aber das wird nicht gehen sonst hättest es schon längst gemacht.
oder du verbreiterst den rand so weit das man den übergang nicht mehr sieht, kannst du mir folgen. es gibt auch steinoptikfolie vielleicht kannst du die anbringen.
Leider kann ich mich nicht so gut ausdrücken was ich meine , hoffe aber dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben. ach ja  goldis kannst du sicherlich einsetzten.


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo

:Willkommen2

zur *Kindersicher*ung benutz mal unsere Suchfunktion 

zur Randverschönerei : würde ich Hölzer ,Körbe oder Steine "einhängen" und "tarnen"
wie z.B. hier beschrieben  oder hier

Bachlauf und Fische lass erst mal !
das mach wenn alles Im "grünen Bereich" ist und Du richtig Bescheid weißt.
Stichworte : Fische, Kleinteiche ,Winter 

ohne Besatz ist "Plätscherei" von "Wasserfällen" und Sprudeldingsen  eher kontraproduktiv. 


mfG


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die ersten Antworten.

Die Eisenmatte fällt schon mal aus optischen Gründen und aus praktischen Gründen weg.
Ich denke auch, dass es ein Zaun werden wird.

@Karsten
Was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, warum die "Plätscherei" ohne Besatz kontraproduktiv ist.
Kommt dann zu viel Unruhe bzw. zu viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser?

Wie würdest Du das Wasser vom Filter einleiten?
Evtl. eher unter Wasser???

Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass Bewegung im Wasser und "Sprudelei" gut ist.

Ausserdem wirkt es beruhigend.


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Pierre,
:Willkommen2

Über Fische würde ich auch erst nachdenken, wenn der Teich eingelaufen ist.
Es werden sich kurzfristig so viele andere Lebewesen einfinden die auch für Kinder interessant sind.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Pierre,

die natürlichste Art die Folie zu verstecken und das Ufer zu gestalten ist, meiner Meinung nach, die grüne Ufermatte. Diese wird bepflanzt, weshalb diese nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr sichtbar ist. 

Meine Kinder sind in einem ähnlichen Alter und bei Anblick von Wasser nicht zu bremsen. Zum Zaun gibt es keine Alternative :-( Oft sind ja schon wenige Zentimeter Wasserstand gefährlich, wahrscheinlich habt Ihr auch steile Wände im Teich und es geht sofort in die Tiefe(?).

Ein Filtergraben ist prinzipiell eine tolle Sache. Dafür braucht Ihr aber etwas Platz. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Thomas,
Ja meine 2 sind schon Wasserratten.

Aber die wissen schon bescheid und gehen nur mit mir an den Teich.

Steil ist der Teich nur in der Mitte. Am Rand kann die kleine stehen. Ich hab sie mal reingestellt.
Fand sie nicht so toll.
Seitdem hat sie kein Interesse mehr da rein zu gehen.

Vorhin habe ich ein paar größere Steine klar gemacht, die ich wahrscheinlich da platzieren werde mit ein paar Pflanzen dazwischen.


----------



## Kolja (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriegnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Pierre,

für den Betonrand könnte ich mir eine Bewachsung mit __ Moos gut vorstellen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Andrea,

wie soll das denn mit dem __ Moos funktionieren? 

Wie könnte ich das denn für den Anfang befestigen?


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo Pierre,

ja, eine gute Frage mit der Befestigung. 
An Stellen, wo es nicht so steil ist, würde ich es einfach drauflegen. Vielleicht hat es von da aus einen guten Start. Dann gab es mal hier irgendwo den Tipp, Joghhurt mit __ Moos zu pürieren und aufzustreichen. Joghurt an einem befüllten Teich? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Aber vielleicht geht es ja auch mit Wasser.

Ich würde beides mal an einer schattigen Stelle mit Moos probieren, welches auch vorher auf Steinen gewachsen ist.

Kürzlich gab es auch mal dieses Thema. Vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## Kernie23.8 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches*

Kokosmatten wären da eine Lösung. Deckt ab, sieht wie ich finde gut aus und das __ Moos kann sich ansiedeln


----------



## tomsteich (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Inbetriebnahme meines Teiches*

Hallo,

ich empfehle da eher eine Ufermatte, worauf das __ Moos oder blühende Pflanzen Halt finden. Kokosmatten sind zwar deutlich günstiger, verrotten aber schnell und verursachen dabei oft eine Riesensauerei im Teich. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

